# Droid 2 Global - Phone bricked, need 4.5.629 sbf



## royaletigre (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello All,

Just wondering, if If someone has access to Droid 2 Global 4.5.69 sbf. My phone got bricked while I was trying to down grade to 4.5.608. After numerous hours of trial and run and scanning multiple forums, I do not think any one has posted a suggestion yet.

There are few more people like me who are having the same issue and any reply will help us get our droids back to life.

Thanks!


----------



## lilshade52 (Mar 10, 2012)

i have also done the same my luck couldnt be getting any better as i lost my password to my old email so had to make new accounts on the forums.....







(((


----------



## eatatjoe69 (Mar 10, 2012)

Theres a post in the Droid 2 global Forums. No SBF is currently available for that version. You have to either sit tight or get a new phone in the mean time as there is not even a guarantee that one will be out.


----------



## lilshade52 (Mar 10, 2012)

well i hope one does come out or someone knows a fix or something


----------



## fulvi0 (Mar 13, 2012)

i have some problems with a Droid 2 Global







 the first one is i tried to downgrade from 4.5.629 to 2.3.33 (for root the phone) after this i got a msg in the bootloader that saying (err:a5,70,70,00,1f) ....
i found some solution but i got troubles with RSD lite what said (Flashing FAIL)

so i got some conclusion to dissolve the problem, i NEED the SBF 4.5.629 (that i can't found it anywhere) because i can't downgrade the phone after have the last update :S, so i need that, or where can i find it. the 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US

thank in advance


----------



## royaletigre (Mar 8, 2012)

royaletigre said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wondering, if If someone has access to Droid 2 Global 4.5.69 sbf. My phone got bricked while I was trying to down grade to 4.5.608. After numerous hours of trial and run and scanning multiple forums, I do not think any one has posted a suggestion yet.
> 
> ...


I got this post from one of the users here on rootzwiki... "[DEV ONLY]D2G GB2.3.4/4.5.629 NS Device Full SBF" and was also able to download the 158 MB sbf file. Have some one tried this? There is no comments on the file yet.


----------



## royaletigre (Mar 8, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23665-dev-onlyd2g-gb23445629-ns-device-full-sbf/


----------



## ljbaumer (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to be a DROID 2 user and I am not sure about the SBF's for the DROID 2 Global because the operating systems are actually quite different BUT if any of you want to try flashing your SBF's from Linux instead the chances of it working are actually a lot higher. Linux has built in tools for SBF-ing so you do not need additional programs like RSD Lite.

Anyways here is a guide from the XDA about SBF'ing from Linux for the DROID X and the process should be exactly the same just change the name of the SBF Files, hopefully this helps you out in some way!

SBF Flashing On Linux: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=775913

Thanks,
Ljbaumer


----------

